
Show HN: JavaScript by Example - paradite
https://paradite.github.io/jsbyexample/
======
paradite
Hi all. I built this simple website of JavaScript built-in features to achieve
these goals:

\- serve as the reference for JS developers, reduce the amount of time taken
googling how to use them and browsing through long MDN docs

\- provide a documentation that has guaranteed correctness for the JS example
execution result (using eval)

Any feedback is welcomed! (Should have posted this earlier)

------
robbiejs
Cool stuff! slice always confuses me. The one example that results in ‘banana’
I had to look twice.

Would be nice to also mention function parameters and a “randomize” button.
See for example the playground API of DataGridXL
([https://datagridxl.com/api/methods](https://datagridxl.com/api/methods))

~~~
paradite
Yes, function parameter is a good suggestion.

I'm not too sure what you mean by "randomize", randomly go to a method? That
might be good for learning or amusement, not so much for reference.
Randomizing parameters might be tricky to implement.

